# moonlight LED with shrimp tank



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

anyone here use moonlight LEDs with their shrimp tank? 

i found an online retailer that sells a four LED kit that comes with royal blue moonlight LEDs. is this any good to use for a shrimp tank? could it be harmful or beneficial for the shrimp and/or plants?

what about actinic LEDs? are these only meant for saltwater tanks?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

It's fine if you want to look in the tanks at night. Shrimp don't ever really sleep, so there isn't harm to them in having lights on.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

getochkn said:


> It's fine if you want to look in the tanks at night. Shrimp don't ever really sleep, so there isn't harm to them in having lights on.


Will it affect algae growth?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

chinamon said:


> Will it affect algae growth?


If you just get basic blue led's,won't be a problem. If they high power CREE style LED's meant for corals, they might be too bright, but just normal LED's won't have an effect at all.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I have just a t8 light and 2 led strips that we're from my 55 gallon, when I leave the moon lights on over night the next day they are not so active I see them hiding under plants away from the light, so I think they need darkness to rest a bit if they don't sleep


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Dman said:


> I have just a t8 light and 2 led strips that we're from my 55 gallon, when I leave the moon lights on over night the next day they are not so active I see them hiding under plants away from the light, so I think they need darkness to rest a bit if they don't sleep


thanks. im glad that i didnt order the moon lights.


----------

